# Red Eyed Tree Frog Morph *POLL*



## EriksReptiles (Nov 23, 2006)

What morph of Red Eyed Tree Frog do you like best? Here are the choices:






































Thanks Erik


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

The black one is pretty cool, but the green one is still the classic.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Definetly the natural one. Just curious though, is black a natural color? I'll admit that one is pretty cool.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Natural beats all, and wild natural beats CB natural. Here's a couple pics of some wild RELF that I saw in Costa Rica. If the CB RELF looked like this, I'd have several aquariums of them.


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

wtf? why did everyone basically pick the normal one ..weirdos


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i like the xanthic... i have to admit monarchz top pic there is pretty cool


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

joeyo90 said:


> i like the xanthic... i have to admit monarchz top pic there is pretty cool


Yea, it's by far my favorite picture that I took on that trip to Costa Rica. If I ever published one, I'd publish that one. I don't know why the color is so different between the wild and CB individuals. Probably just where it was collected. I didn't notice the drastic change in day and night color either. It threw me off when I first saw CB individuals in the two different phases.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Anyone have any idea where most red eyes in the pet trade come from? I don't think its Costa Rica thats for sure...and they probably vary alot over their large range.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

A ton are coming in from panama as FRs, as well as some from Nicaragua, which is where I believe most of these color forms have come from. Terrarium Underground has some Mango Creek, Costa Rica frogs which show similar coloration to the animals posted by MonarchzMan... tho I don't know if they ever breed them, or if their waiting list is just so long that they are never available. The Costa Rican form (not pacific) seem to be some of the most widely photographed frogs, as they are probably some of the brightest. Unfortunately, few of these animals are in the hobby.

Any why did everyone basically pick the normal one? Because most of the time nature does it best


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I am a bit red green colorblind, but Monarchzmans photo doesn't look that impressive, the natural posted by Erik appears more colorful(straight blue sides/legs instead of a kind of turquoise).


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Thats because they are different localities, and the other frogs ARE more colorful. The above frogs I believe are Nicaraguan, where as the "more colorful" RETFs you're referring to are Costa Rican... the poster child of frogs, yet few are in the hobby. Nicaraguan and Panamanian (the two most common sources for the hobby) tend to be a little less intensely colored.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Aye, the green in the pictures I posted are a bit more vibrant. You can't really see it, but the sides are blue and yellow (the white stripes are actually yellow in those frogs). Those frogs were from Cahuita, Costa Rica on the Caribbean side.

Corey does make a good point. When you look at published RELF pictures, take a note on where the photo was taken. Most will say Costa Rica.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I voted "normal" as well, thought the others are very cool too...


----------



## froggz37 (Sep 4, 2006)

The normal is the prettiest, but I have to say my favorite would have to be lutino RETF's. I bumped into a pic of them googling one evening and was just amazed.


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Here is some pics of my red eye, they come from a souther south america locality. 

















Like KeroKero said, the regular one is the nicest. Why remove all the colours of one of the most colourfull animal? Nature is such a beauty.


----------

